# post your ripley's aquarium pics here!



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i went by on the weekend and walked with my camera. I didn't get too many pics with a kid in tow and the amount of people there and i forgot my flash  but looking foward to going back to get some good pics.

i know there's a couple of people here into photography so post up your shots!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

any coral displays?


----------



## Kmm (May 9, 2013)

spent 4 hours -needed more time and a better camera!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Kmm said:


> spent 4 hours -needed more time and a better camera!


Those photos look pretty good

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really great pics! How was the wait to get in?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

amazing pics! how much is it to get in? i will get my kids on, maybe ill get a season pass!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tried to get in this Sunday and did not go. looks like waiting in line was 2-3 hours
huge line to get tickets and another line to get inside.

I will avoid this place for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

sig said:


> tried to get in this Sunday and did not go. looks like waiting in line was 2-3 hours
> huge line to get tickets and another line to get inside.
> 
> I will avoid this place for now


Wow really? Still that jam packed?

What if you purchase tickets online, would there be some sort of entry lineup too?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It's $30/person to get in. I can go to Big Al's and see fish for free so I won't be going...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> tried to get in this Sunday and did not go. looks like waiting in line was 2-3 hours
> huge line to get tickets and another line to get inside.
> 
> I will avoid this place for now


You are not kidding!

Not my pic


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

So what happens if you have the time tickets?


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

fury165 said:


> You are not kidding!
> 
> Not my pic


Thanks for posting this, there is no way I'm putting my girlfriend through this wait!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

JNSN said:


> Thanks for posting this, there is no way I'm putting my girlfriend through this wait!


In one way I'm disappointed that the lines will keep me away for now but in another I'm glad it is a hit with the *unwashed masses*, looks like Ripleys is here to stay.


----------

